# branchement ampli chaine hifi sur macbook ??



## Luvi (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous ,
Voila j'ai un probleme ,j aimerai mettre mon macbook sur enceinte pour avoir un meilleur son.
On m a dit qu il fallait mettre un ampli ,j ai donc recuperé l'element ampli + tuner de ma chaine home cinema (technics a element separe s-eh750)et trois de ses baffles,j ai un cordaon avec prises jack et a l autre bout une fiche noire et rouge !!je n arrive pas a faire sortir le son ,en meme temps je sais plus non plus où brancher les baffles derriere l ampli!!!je sais je suis nulle mais j ai tt essayer et nada !!je prendrai le temps de prendre une photo et de vous montrer peut être ca pourra aider ?!!
Merci par avance si une personne prends du temps avec moi !!hi
Luvi


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2009)

tu branches tes deux fiches RCA sur te chaîne la ou t'as les deux RCA (rouge et blanche) femelle, et le jack à la sortie de ton MB tu allumes ta chaîne tu la mets en mode axillaire et voila! parfois il faut monter le son de la chaîne assez haut!


----------



## Luvi (8 Mars 2009)

merci j essaye et te dis merci encore


----------



## mamousse (14 Mars 2009)

No comprendo
j'écoute la sique de mon mac sur ma chaine depuis des années, branchement classique qui a tjs bien marché, et ce matin... Vide sonire sidérale, les baffles réagissent en crachotan( normal) à mes touchers de gland de jack, mais quand j'insèe la fiche dans sa petite mortaise : silence absolu!
Incompréhensible! La seule manoeuvre entre hier soir et ce matin à été aluumer, éteindre...
comprends pas
d'autres comprennent?
Merci, pour une réponse avec solution et lus si affinités
;-)
manu







estcethomas a dit:


> tu branches tes deux fiches RCA sur te chaîne la ou t'as les deux RCA (rouge et blanche) femelle, et le jack à la sortie de ton MB tu allumes ta chaîne tu la mets en mode axillaire et voila! parfois il faut monter le son de la chaîne assez haut!


----------



## estcethomas (14 Mars 2009)

et si tu mets un casque sur ton MB ça marche ou pas?


----------

